# DISH Price Increase announced



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.multichannel.com/satellite/dish-raise-rates-january/140823

Directv will certainly announce theirs soon as will all other providers. Everyone is dealing with the huge rise in programming costs. That should come as no surprise. Historically this is typically the time of year as a new calendar year is about to start and that leads to higher programming costs for providers.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

This is no surprise...at least to those that read this forum daily, weekly, or monthly. My...America’s Top 250 will go from $69.99 to $74.99. That $5.00 will be taken food away from the pet dog. He eats too much anyway, and dieting will be the norm now.

Of course, I lose two ways, as President Obama wants me to give up 1.03% of my future Social Security increases... not that they were all that great compared to the plenty daily increases in fuel, home eating gas, and electric each month.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm pleasantly surprised.
I figured the increase would be much more considering the past price freeze, good to know they kept it at the average 5$ increase.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The only glaring error there is the older VIP receiver fees going from $6 to $7 - they have been $7 for several years now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The credits for new subscribers are a good thing ... for those who started subscribing this year (up through the price change in January) they will receive a $5 credit until their first year has lapsed. In essence, giving them the price they saw when they signed up - at least for the first year.

I could have sworn that the Hopper only cost $7 per month ... but if DISH says it is "staying" at $10 I guess they are right.

The $10 jump for AT120 + shows the influence of sports. AT120 and AT200 go up $5 and the middle package goes up $10. And the top package goes up $15 ... but again, there are credits that will reduce the bite of the higher prices.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I was surprised by the level of the increases...7% to 20%.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> I was surprised by the level of the increases...7% to 20%.


Your opinion ... is it low or high?
I wish it were less but it has been two years since the last across the board increase.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> Your opinion ... is it low or high?
> I wish it were less but it has been two years since the last across the board increase.


High, but with a caveat. They didn't take an increase this past year so they are having to make up for it in 2013, so it's completely understandable. In that lens, it looks high when you compare it to other providers for their 2013 increases, but most if not all of them took an increase in 2012 so it may normalize out.

It's also optically difficult to gauge these things because one provider may not touch programming rates much, but instead raises other fees and services instead. As a result those items can be masked.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> The $10 jump for AT120 + shows the influence of sports. AT120 and AT200 go up $5 and the middle package goes up $10.


I don't know... I would agree with you IF all the packages above that (AT200, AT250) went up $10... but they didn't.

The price difference between AT120 and AT200 is still $15 pre and post price increase.

What has changed is AT120+ is now almost the same price as AT200.

What that indicates to me... is... that Dish doesn't want you to subscribe to AT120+. Instead, if you wanted AT120+ for the sports, they want you to go ahead and spend $5 more and get AT200.

I think Dish maybe wants to do away with the AT120+ package by making it less attractive to stay on that tier by giving it more of a price increase.

The $15 increase on AEP probably then is a $5 split for the regular increase on all packages + another $10 to account for the premium price increases that I think happened earlier.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> The only glaring error there is the older VIP receiver fees going from $6 to $7 - they have been $7 for several years now.


The error was that it was the DVR fee not the service fee.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

The 120 plus has a $10 increase? Wow. $49.99 to $59.99. That's a 20% increase. Something big is in there that is driving that number.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What has changed is AT120+ is now almost the same price as AT200.


Instead of being almost the same price as AT120. Package prices are more marketing driven than cost driven but people do look at what they are getting for their money ... for years DISH has sent the message that "your RSNs cost $5 more" by having a plus package. And the rest of the channels one gets in AT200 over AT120 are $10 more? ... The new price split is closer to the reality (based on the SNL Kagan channel cost numbers that are published occasionally).



> The $15 increase on AEP probably then is a $5 split for the regular increase on all packages + another $10 to account for the premium price increases that I think happened earlier.


Or just a reflection of the thought that the people paying the most will gripe but continue to pay the most. AEP was underpriced ... and if people scale back to AT250 plus less movie packages they are giving up a discount. People are less likely to do that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are two lines for each package (most years) due to the addition of locals. The lower line was the "without locals" price. All packages now include locals (since mid 2010). The shaded area are the difference between with locals and without.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

It also suggests to me that dropping down to 120 regular makes sense right after college basketball season ends and bringing it back up as college football season starts. Once summer hits I am off doing other things and rarely watching Tv anyway. Now the costs really do mean something. It's $25 a month to from AT 250 to AT 120. That's good amount when no one in the house is watching much anyway. Can work to my advantage I guess and the sports providers will end up collecting less from me in the end I guess.

My RSN, Root NW doesn't show much besides the Mariners anyway, which I rarely watch, so dropping them completely in the summer months seems like a plan.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess we r paying for the AMC now .


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Guess I left DISH just in time. They were going to upgrade me to the hopper and joey, but wanted to squabble about $10 extra per month on the bill every month. Also put me back in a 24 month contract, and even at that, they said they WOULD NOT guarantee the price would not go up. They probably knew all along the price increase was coming. Hello DirecTV!


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

ebox4greg said:


> Guess I left DISH just in time. They were going to upgrade me to the hopper and joey, but wanted to squabble about $10 extra per month on the bill every month. Also put me back in a 24 month contract, and even at that, they said they WOULD NOT guarantee the price would not go up. They probably knew all along the price increase was coming. Hello DirecTV!


You are aware you do pay more @ Directv....not with these price increase, of course, but I can hardly believe that they won't go up at Directv, so time will tell.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

ACTUALLY, ITS THE SAME PRICE! Dish argued with me for 15 minutes that Direct would be higher. I guess DISH didn't understand the word cancel.

the bill will go up $10 after 12 months, but its the same at dish.

You always get multiple discounts as a "new" customer.



WebTraveler said:


> You are aware you do pay more @ Directv....not with these price increase, of course, but I can hardly believe that they won't go up at Directv, so time will tell.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

ebox4greg said:


> Guess I left DISH just in time. They were going to upgrade me to the hopper and joey, but wanted to squabble about $10 extra per month on the bill every month. Also put me back in a 24 month contract, and even at that, they said they WOULD NOT guarantee the price would not go up. * They probably knew all along the price increase was coming. *Hello DirecTV!


You can't be serious..... What a surprise. Please.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> You are aware you do pay more @ Directv....not with these price increase, of course, but I can hardly believe that they won't go up at Directv, so time will tell.


I'm expecting D* to raise prices in the $4-$5 per package range.

But whether or not D* is cheaper even on a package basis depends on package, and of course, how much cheaper is also there.

For instance for those of us that like it all, here's the today price breakdown:

E* 'Everything' package @$104.99 plus $9 for multi-sport = $113.99

D* Premier = $119.99

So a $6 higher pricetag and I get more sports that I will watch and more movie channel selections in the big 4 premiums.

Not enough to make one rush to switch.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

So is Dish going to throw in the sports pack with AEP? If not then why a $15 increase and nothing added?

Also I am new to Dish about a month and half in and have AEP with the promo price. Will I get a $5 extra price protection credit? I didn't know if I did and if I do is it $5 or $10 a month on the AEP. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

WebTraveler said:


> You are aware you do pay more @ Directv....not with these price increase, of course, but I can hardly believe that they won't go up at Directv, so time will tell.


Absolutely there will be an increase with DirecTV. And like SR says, same with the others. Everyone just has to decide when it's too much and make a decision to stay or leave. Though it's fairly pointless to move to a different carrier over a price increase, unless it's like what Frontier did in the FIOS areas they took over. It makes more sense to decide to cut out paid service alltogether.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

After 8 years of DISH, we did leave, but because of far more issues with them over time, than $5.
We've been extremely pleased with DIRECTV so far, and got another $20 off due to referrals.
Everyone makes decisions on what suits their needs at the time.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Just noticed today, ORDER DISH TODAY, and get a FREE $50 VISA giftcard.

WOW! is this to make up for the upcoming price change??? LOL :nono:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehilbert1 said:


> So is Dish going to throw in the sports pack with AEP? If not then why a $15 increase and nothing added?


Price increases are common ... it is nice to look at "something added" that offsets the price but that cannot always be found. The cost to DISH for everything they offer is continually going up.



> Also I am new to Dish about a month and half in and have AEP with the promo price. Will I get a $5 extra price protection credit? I didn't know if I did and if I do is it $5 or $10 a month on the AEP. Thanks for the help guys.


As a new subscriber (since 3/1/12) you'll get the $5 credit until your first year is up. As an AEP subscriber you will also get a $10 credit (or free HD for Life if you somehow don't have that already). The $15 increase will be covered by credits ... until your first year lapses and then you'll see a $5 increase. Then the $10 credit will come off after 18 months. (Of course, by then we will be paying 2014 prices.)



ebox4greg said:


> Just noticed today, ORDER DISH TODAY, and get a FREE $50 VISA giftcard.
> 
> WOW! is this to make up for the upcoming price change??? LOL :nono:


Nope. That is an entirely separate offer. Everyone who has signed up for DISH since 3/1/2012 will not see the effect of the price change until their first year is up. That makes up for the price change.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I for one will protest this increase by going to and using over the air and Amazon.com and others like for my television needs. I don’t see going to cable or direct TV or any of them. If more people just don’t switch and start using over the air these companies will get the point and that these increases can’t keep going on. I don’t care if dish did not raise prices for two years it’s the old saying you can pay me now or you can pay later. I for one won’t do either if this happens! I am at my breaking point; being with dish for 14+ years I am just tired of all of this! Sorry for the vent!!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> I for one will protest this increase by going to and using over the air and Amazon.com and others like for my television needs. I don't see going to cable or direct TV or any of them. If more people just don't switch and start using over the air these companies will get the point and that these increases can't keep going on. I don't care if dish did not raise prices for two years it's the old saying you can pay me now or you can pay later. I for one won't do either if this happens! I am at my breaking point; being with dish for 14+ years I am just tired of all of this! Sorry for the vent!!


If more people keep switching to OTA+Amazon/Netflix the only companies that will get the point are Amazon and Netflix and will increase there prices accordingly.

These Ota alternatives arent for ever and heavily rely on the existence of tv providers like Dish, DTV and Cable companies. You are of course in effect watching programing made for those companies, if everyone switches to streaming there wont be any shows to stream any more 

Everyone switching to alternative streaming methods is not the way to teach pay tv providers a lesson lol.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/satellite/dish-raise-rates-january/140823
> 
> Directv will certainly announce theirs soon as will all other providers. Everyone is dealing with the huge rise in programming costs.


That's not too bad.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, there goes Blockbuster.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> Price increases are common ... it is nice to look at "something added" that offsets the price but that cannot always be found. The cost to DISH for everything they offer is continually going up.
> 
> As a new subscriber (since 3/1/12) you'll get the $5 credit until your first year is up. As an AEP subscriber you will also get a $10 credit (or free HD for Life if you somehow don't have that already). The $15 increase will be covered by credits ... until your first year lapses and then you'll see a $5 increase. Then the $10 credit will come off after 18 months. (Of course, by then we will be paying 2014 prices.)


Thank you for all your help!! I was just thinking Dish would add the sports pack or maybe Blockbuster. I know Direct hasn't went public with their increases but at least they give you their sports pack with Premiere.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dmspen said:


> Well, there goes Blockbuster.


I'm thinking about dropping Blockbuser and adding AT 250.. I don't watch the channels. Of course I'll miss the movies.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Inkosaurus said:


> If more people keep switching to OTA+Amazon/Netflix the only companies that will get the point are Amazon and Netflix and will increase there prices accordingly.
> 
> These Ota alternatives arent for ever and heavily rely on the existence of tv providers like Dish, DTV and Cable companies. You are of course in effect watching programing made for those companies, if everyone switches to streaming there wont be any shows to stream any more
> 
> Everyone switching to alternative streaming methods is not the way to teach pay tv providers a lesson lol.


So I guess your just saying suck it up and pay it! How about I send a blank check and ask them to write in the amount. I guess that another way to do it..no?


----------



## sloop30 (Sep 4, 2012)

ebox4greg said:


> Just noticed today, ORDER DISH TODAY, and get a FREE $50 VISA giftcard.
> 
> WOW! is this to make up for the upcoming price change??? LOL :nono:


That covers 10 months of the price increase, and u can get money off with referrals as well. You switched to be subjected to a price increase with Direct tv, good luck..would love to see the look on your face if they merge like its being rumored lol


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

If they are raising the price that much more for the 120+ Package the least they could do is make the RSN's 24/7 HD. That larger increase for the 120+ goes to show how many really want their RSN's. "E" is betting that the majority of 120+ customers will pay the extra now for the 200 package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inazsully said:


> If they are raising the price that much more for the 120+ Package the least they could do is make the RSN's 24/7 HD. That larger increase for the 120+ goes to show how many really want their RSN's. "E" is betting that the majority of 120+ customers will pay the extra now for the 200 package.


I agree ... it is past time for RSNs in HD 24/7.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

And where is CW in HD???? I have been asking for this for months.

Does anyone know what the increases are for the individual premium channels (ie. HBO, SHO, etc.)?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

How much of this goes to AMC/Rainbow? Probably a fair bit. And remember how the BTN was off for a week? People jumped ship (or at least threatened to) over the lack of these channels. Well, those channels are now back on Dish, and you didn't think prices would stay the same, did you? All these contract disputes are about one thing: the programming providers want more money, and Dish isn't going to just empty their wallets and give it to them - it's going to come from us. Those jumping to DirecTV over this are jumping the gun - DirecTV has also been caught up in these negotiations with multiple providers, and they'll have to pass their negotiated price increases on to their customers. So you may jump to a provider that actually ends up raising prices even higher than Dish, and be under contract for quite some time paying it, too.

OTA plus streaming is a viable alternative. I think it will be for a long time. But what is available via streaming and OTA is not the same as what is available via the pay providers. Either you can live without those things, or you pony up the money.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> So is Dish going to throw in the sports pack with AEP? If not then why a $15 increase and nothing added?
> 
> Also I am new to Dish about a month and half in and have AEP with the promo price. Will I get a $5 extra price protection credit? I didn't know if I did and if I do is it $5 or $10 a month on the AEP. Thanks for the help guys.


It's not a matter of what was added, it's a matter of what the cost is.

Let's use the ESPN example. This year Dish pays X, next year they will pay X +. Did ESPN give DISH anything additional? Still the same channel. This is the case with most channels. Their costs are going up.

No different than many other things. If your electric bill goes up next year, are you getting "better electricity"? More electricity? Water bills....gas bill...etc. It goes up because the costs of those services go up (whether it is a commodity, or the cost of production, or whatever).

My two cents.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> I for one will protest this increase by going to and using over the air and Amazon.com and others like for my television needs. I don't see going to cable or direct TV or any of them. If more people just don't switch and start using over the air these companies will get the point and that these increases can't keep going on. I don't care if dish did not raise prices for two years it's the old saying you can pay me now or you can pay later. I for one won't do either if this happens! I am at my breaking point; being with dish for 14+ years I am just tired of all of this! Sorry for the vent!!


Read an article yesterday that Netflix will need to be at $19.99 to be profitable in just a few years. The reality is that if people switch, the producers of this content still need to earn their revenues to pay for things like Monday Night Football, producing Game of Thrones, Dexter, Family Guy, etc, etc. They'll jack up the rates on Hulu, Netflix, Amazon, etc because they can't be without the revenues they have locked into to pay for the development of content.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

What is the point of the AEP package? It used to be a savings for subscribers by combining premium channels and DVR service at a discount. Now there is no savings with it and in fact costs $1.00 more than getting AT250 plus the four premiums (AT250 $74.99 plus $44 for all four premiums = $118.99, the new AEP price = $119.99). Makes no sense.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

All I can do is look at it from my perspective. First, I believe I saved $29.16 in 2012 because there was no rate increase:








I was not aware that any other provider, cable or satellite, did that.

Secondly, because of the dispute with AMC, I dropped from the AT200 to the AT120 because at that point the only channel left in the AT200 package we watched regularly was BBCA and I couldn't justify $15 a month for one channel. Then when the AMC thing was settled it magically appeared in the AT120 package.

For me a $5 a month increase is very, very reasonable. Now I have to decide what to do about equipment because my old 722's hard drive is non-functional for recording. Do I make the shift to a Hopper....


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, DirecTV is also going to be raising prices sometime in Feb. next year. It comes after disputing with Viacom over their channels and Time Warner over Los Angeles Laker's games. DirecTV kept the Viacom channels which means a price increase for customers as well as carry the Time Warner channel for the Laker's games customers wanted.
Every carrier has price increases. However, DirecTV is very good at negotiating deals. It would of never taken DirecTV as long as it took Dish to get AMC back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

acer said:


> Yes, DirecTV is also going to be raising prices sometime in Feb. next year. It comes after disputing with Viacom over their channels and Time Warner over Los Angeles Laker's games. DirecTV kept the Viacom channels which means a price increase for customers as well as carry the Time Warner channel for the Laker's games customers wanted.


It is also the beginning of the year ... when was the last year there was not a price increase at the beginning of the year? It is clockwork ... regardless of the specific examples from the year prior to each annual increase.



> Every carrier has price increases. However, DirecTV is very good at negotiating deals. It would of never taken DirecTV as long as it took Dish to get AMC back.


Less time than Versus? We could get into the petty DISH vs DirecTV bickering but this really isn't the place for it. Both providers have had their issues with different providers (and often the same providers) over the past years.

BTW: All this week I've been seeing warnings from a local station about my local CBS leaving DISH at 12:01am Friday morning. It is after 3am now and the warnings have been pulled from the station's website. Hopefully yet another deal done without any interruption.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

And after waiting for 2 or more years for a deal to be brokered, when will Dish give us ESPNU in HD? The increases need to reflect a two-way benefit...for Dish and for the customers...

C'mon man...☺☺


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I just looked at the lineups - and it's been a long time since I did anything with my programming package...

I have to ask myself if Encore, H2 and DIY are worth $10/mo as those are the only channels I really watch that require the AT250. If VH1 Classic were in HD, I might include that.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

ehilbert1 said:


> Thank you for all your help!! I was just thinking Dish would add the sports pack or maybe Blockbuster. I know Direct hasn't went public with their increases but at least they give you their sports pack with Premiere.


At least part of the price increase is suppose to be the result of the players getting a big bump in their salary. I also remember reading that some cable providers are planing to add packages without the sports channels because of this.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> It's not a matter of what was added, it's a matter of what the cost is.
> 
> Let's use the ESPN example. This year Dish pays X, next year they will pay X +. Did ESPN give DISH anything additional? Still the same channel. This is the case with most channels. Their costs are going up.
> 
> ...


I understand that every year our prices will go up no matter what. I just don't get a $15 increase. If it was $5 like the rest then I could see that but $15 is a huge and I mean huge jump in price.

By the way your wrong with your ESPN example. I am a huge college football fan. ESPN just bought the rites to the first ever Division 1 college football playoff. They buy the rights to everything so they do add content all the time. Now I know not everyone watched ESPN and lots who don't want it so I get that too but ESPN does add content every single year.

AEP and their $15 increase as of now has not added anything. At least give us the sports pack like DirecTV.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Wilf said:


> At least part of the price increase is suppose to be the result of the players getting a big bump in their salary. I also remember reading that some cable providers are planing to add packages without the sports channels because of this.


All sports should be in one package. Never going to happen though.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I just put the updated info in the FAQ.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehilbert1 said:


> I understand that every year our prices will go up no matter what. I just don't get a $15 increase. If it was $5 like the rest then I could see that but $15 is a huge and I mean huge jump in price.


Part of that comes from holding down the price over the past few years. DISH tried to stay under the $100 price point ... they broke it when they went to $104.99 a couple of years back. There is less reason to keep the price artifically low.

With AEP being AT250+four movie packages it makes it simple for people to scale back if they wish ... drop one or more of the movie packages or drop to AT200 plus the movie packages of choice.



Paul Secic said:


> All sports should be in one package. Never going to happen though.


No thank you ... not ALL sports in one package. While the price of ESPN bumping up all packages is not a good thought at least people can get ESPN without paying for the other networks.

See previous a la carte discussions for the argument over how much such a package would cost.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

We pay enough as it is. I'll switch our package to the Top 200 from Top 250 and Red Zone will be dropped as soon as the NFL season is over. That will save money with the new increase. We don't need to be paying more for TV especially when most of the channels aren't worth it nor do we watch them.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the 20 channels you get with the BB $10. I don't like the slow BB movie delivery but will keep BB. It would seem Dish would want to do something about the slow DVD service either by improving their streaming interface and selection or improving the DVD turnaround and availability. Poor service pretty much always costs you customers. After dropping from the 250 to the 200 plan last year, I am now wondering why I even have 200. It used to be that you had to have 200 or greater to get the music channels, now they are available on the 120 plan. When I look at 200 there are only 2 channels that I even rarely watch. Hallmark and BBC America.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Link said:


> What is the point of the AEP package? It used to be a savings for subscribers by combining premium channels and DVR service at a discount. Now there is no savings with it and in fact costs $1.00 more than getting AT250 plus the four premiums (AT250 $74.99 plus $44 for all four premiums = $118.99, the new AEP price = $119.99). Makes no sense.


Do we know yet that the four-for-$44 will still hold true? HBO is going up (or maybe it already has, I can't remember)... It wouldn't surprise me if the $44 premium package discount goes up too.

That price list so far only shows the major packages... not the premiums or other add-ons.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> Do we know yet that the four-for-$44 will still hold true? HBO is going up (or maybe it already has, I can't remember)... It wouldn't surprise me if the $44 premium package discount goes up too.
> 
> That price list so far only shows the major packages... not the premiums or other add-ons.


HBO recently went up to $18/month.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> *Do we know yet that the four-for-$44 will still hold true?* HBO is going up (or maybe it already has, I can't remember)... It wouldn't surprise me if the $44 premium package discount goes up too.
> 
> That price list so far only shows the major packages... not the premiums or other add-ons.


Going up $1 to $45 on the 17th.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, I just got my Social Security COLA letter this week. My income will increase less than half of the Dish increase. I'm glad no other prices are going up.

If this is about sports, they really need to create a sports-less package for us odd ducks who NEVER watch the sports channels and would be very happy to see them all go away. I can understand bundled pricing, but to force me to pay for a whole class of programming that I will never watch seems unfair at the best.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I need water and electric. I don't need or watch ESPN. So why am I forced to pay for an expensive channel I will never watch? In fact I have all the sports channels blocked.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

JWKessler said:


> I need water and electric. I don't need or watch ESPN. So why am I forced to pay for an expensive channel I will never watch? In fact I have all the sports channels blocked.


Because of the evil empire (Disney).


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Seems like there is more than just the increases for the TOP120+ and AEP, like something being added to them. Perhaps Top120+ is being phased out? It will be $10 more than the Top120, so that's a reasonable choice, but only $5 less than the Top200 with quite a few more channels. As for AEP - why even have the package if it's the same as getting the Top250 and the all the Movies in price.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

JWKessler said:


> I need water and electric. I don't need or watch ESPN. So why am I forced to pay for an expensive channel I will never watch? In fact I have all the sports channels blocked.


If Dish wants to Kick Directv in the Nuts big TIME, All they have to do is offer A La Carte ! I only watch 10 channels or so Plus Movies channels


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> If Dish wants to Kick Directv in the Nuts big TIME, All they have to do is offer A La Carte ! I only watch 10 channels or so Plus Movies channels


Me too. $10 channels at $7 each plus 15 a month for the movie channels. Sweet. Only $85mo. Yes, at a-la-cart rates that's what they would be.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Rickt1962 said:


> If Dish wants to Kick Directv in the Nuts big TIME, All they have to do is offer A La Carte ! I only watch 10 channels or so Plus Movies channels


Its been discussed a million times and the general consensus is its not affordable for the customer. Bundled channel packages would be significantly cheaper for you.

Your 10 channels would probably cost just as much as the AT200.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> If Dish wants to Kick Directv in the Nuts big TIME, All they have to do is offer A La Carte ! I only watch 10 channels or so Plus Movies channels


You have to get the programmers to go along with ala carte as well, so far they have not.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mojo Jojo said:


> HBO recently went up to $18/month.


Really?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

JWKessler said:


> Well, I just got my Social Security COLA letter this week. My income will increase less than half of the Dish increase. I'm glad no other prices are going up.
> 
> If this is about sports, they really need to create a sports-less package for us odd ducks who NEVER watch the sports channels and would be very happy to see them all go away. I can understand bundled pricing, but to force me to pay for a whole class of programming that I will never watch seems unfair at the best.


I fully agree with you. 20 years ago The Disney was $10 a month.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Really?


HBO is $18 on Dish.

As pointed out - A La Carte has been talked to death. You will pay more than you do now, for fewer channels. Fine if you only want two or three channels, but even then you will be screaming at paying so much for those two or three. 
Want an example? RSN's cost somewhere around $3+ now (toward $4 or more for some) with everyone paying, make it A La Carte and it has been determined because so few would actually get them (Compared to everyone being forced to pay now) the cost could be $10 to $15 a month for just the RSN. 
So lets say $10 for the RSN, and approx $7 each for five channels. That is $31 for just those four channels. Does not even include the cost of locals. We already see $5+ is the price for some of the A La Carte available. Some channels will cost more than the $7, some might cost somewhat less..... But you can see it just does not work unless you really only want a couple of channels.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> HBO is $18 on Dish.
> 
> As pointed out - A La Carte has been talked to death. You will pay more than you do now, for fewer channels. Fine if you only want two or three channels, but even then you will be screaming at paying so much for those two or three.
> Want an example? RSN's cost somewhere around $3+ now (toward $4 or more for some) with everyone paying, make it A La Carte and it has been determined because so few would actually get them (Compared to everyone being forced to pay now) the cost could be $10 to $15 a month for just the RSN.
> So lets say $10 for the RSN, and approx $7 each for five channels. That is $31 for just those four channels. Does not even include the cost of locals. We already see $5+ is the price for some of the A La Carte available. Some channels will cost more than the $7, some might cost somewhat less..... But you can see it just does not work unless you really only want a couple of channels.


And even then those few channels may cost more together , then the price of going from at 200 to at 250, so if it were possible to get a la carte + a package the logical choice would probably still be to just get the package instead.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> I understand that every year our prices will go up no matter what. I just don't get a $15 increase. If it was $5 like the rest then I could see that but $15 is a huge and I mean huge jump in price.
> 
> By the way your wrong with your ESPN example. I am a huge college football fan. ESPN just bought the rites to the first ever Division 1 college football playoff. They buy the rights to everything so they do add content all the time. Now I know not everyone watched ESPN and lots who don't want it so I get that too but ESPN does add content every single year.
> 
> AEP and their $15 increase as of now has not added anything. At least give us the sports pack like DirecTV.


I don't understand a $15 increase either. I've never seen one that big for programming.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

http://skyvision.com/programming/index.html#10pak

Just a little reminder what the channels really cost and they still make money !

Get It All Pak
$46.66 a month
with annual subscription

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

∙ BBC America ∙ Centeric (BET Jazz) ∙ Biography ∙ Bravo E&W 
∙ Bloomberg TV ∙ Chiller ∙ Cooking Channel ∙ Current TV 
∙ OWN (Discovery Health) ∙ Planet Green (Discovery Home) 
∙ The Hub (Discovery Kids) ∙ Discovery Military
∙ Discovery Science ∙ Investigation Discovery (Discovery Times) 
∙ DMX Music ∙ ESPN Classic ∙ FIT TV 
∙ FOX Movie Channel ∙ FOX Soccer Channel ∙ FUSE ∙ G4 
∙ Game Show Network ∙ Golf ∙ GAC 
∙ HGTV East & West ∙ History International 
∙ History Channel East & West ∙ Horse Racing Channel ∙ IFC 
∙ Halogen (Inspirational Life) ∙ Lifetime Movie Network 
∙ MTV2 ∙ MTV Hits ∙ National Geographic ∙ Nick Toons
∙ Teen Nick (Nick GAS) ∙ Nick Jr (Noggin) ∙ RFD-TV 
∙ OLN (Versus) ∙ The Outdoor Channel ∙ Sci-Fi 
∙ Shop NBC ∙ Sleuth ∙ Speed Channel ∙ Sprout for Kids 
∙ Style ∙ TBN ∙ Disney XD (Toon Disney) ∙ TCM 
∙ The Word ∙ TV Games ∙ VH1 Classic
∙ VH1 Country (CMT Pure) ∙ VH1 Soul ∙ WE

PLUS

∙ Starz E ∙ Starz West ∙ Starz Cinema E ∙ Sundance
∙ Starz Comedy E (Kids) ∙ Starz Edge E ∙ Starz Edge W 
∙ Starz in Black E ∙ Starz Kids & Family E ∙ Encore Action E
∙ Encore Action W ∙ Encore Drama E ∙ Encore Drama W 
∙ Encore E ∙ Encore W ∙ Encore Love E ∙ Encore Love W 
∙ Encore Mystery E ∙ Encore Mystery W ∙ Encore WAM E 
∙ Encore Westerns E ∙ Encore Westerns W ∙ MOVIEplex E

$55.99 Month


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> I don't understand a $15 increase either. I've never seen one that big for programming.


As I read it, the only package getting a $15 increase is the Everything Pack... so, while not good if you subscribe to that... at least it is the Everything Pack going up the most, which makes sense given that it has pretty much all the channels.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

But doesn't make sense from this standpoint... AEP has no more channels than Top250. (Plus the movies of course) AEP went up $5. So that leaves a $10 increase. The four movie packages at least at this time are about $1 more at $45 than they were. So that's leaves about a $9 or so increase not accounted for. Like many have pointed out, with that $9 increase it's the same price as getting the Top250 and the four movie packages, so why bother having an AEP? Just seems there is more to it that we do not know...


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Rickt1962 said:


> http://skyvision.com/programming/index.html#10pak
> 
> Just a little reminder what the channels really cost and they still make money !
> 
> ...


I am missing your point I think. How is that much different than a similar Dish package? It's nowhere near the channels of the Dish top package... And no RSN among many other sports.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Like many have pointed out, with that $9 increase it's the same price as getting the Top250 and the four movie packages, so why bother having an AEP? Just seems there is more to it that we do not know...


AT250 $74.99+$45 for all four movie packages = $119.99. The same price as AEP. I don't see why AEP needs to be cheaper than AT250+four movie packages. The $45 for four movie packages is already a $12 discount.

I seem to remember pricing a few years back where AEP = AT250+4 movie packs. And I remember complaints that AEP jumped the most ... but no kudos the next couple of years as it stayed low.

I see AEP's price as artificially low for the past few years ... DISH playing with the $100 price. With the 2013 bump to at least $109.99 they might as well get back a real price. DirecTV is already at $119.99 for Premier so they will still be higher than DISH once their annual increase kicks in.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

James Long;3151094 said:


> AT250 $74.99+$45 for all four movie packages = $119.99. The same price as AEP. I don't see why AEP needs to be cheaper than AT250+four movie packages. The $45 for four movie packages is already a $12 discount.
> 
> I seem to remember pricing a few years back where AEP = AT250+4 movie packs. And I remember complaints that AEP jumped the most ... but no kudos the next couple of years as it stayed low.
> 
> I see AEP's price as artificially low for the past few years ... DISH playing with the $100 price. With the 2013 bump to at least $109.99 they might as well get back a real price. DirecTV is already at $119.99 for Premier so they will still be higher than DISH once their annual increase kicks in.


True but again at least Direct gives you their sports pack with their premier. Plus more Max channels and more HD in their premiums. Especially their Showtimes.

So please tell us what is Dish adding????? It doesn't make sense. Even if Direct goes up some they still off more in their top pack.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish has some channels that DirecTV doesn't have too... so you could just as well ask that in the DirecTV forum.

I think the larger point here is... AEP pricing = AT250 + Premium Pack isn't the end of the world. In fact, it makes a kind of sense that you wouldn't get a discount for AEP over buying AT250 + Premiums when that is essentially what AEP is.

Probably the idea is AEP might eventually go away as a tier to simplify things.

Based on the pricing, I think they also want to move people off of AT120+... that would leave less tiers and less confusion I think from customers.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Stewart Vernon;3151150 said:


> Dish has some channels that DirecTV doesn't have too... so you could just as well ask that in the DirecTV forum.
> 
> I think the larger point here is... AEP pricing = AT250 + Premium Pack isn't the end of the world. In fact, it makes a kind of sense that you wouldn't get a discount for AEP over buying AT250 + Premiums when that is essentially what AEP is.
> 
> ...


I'm just talking their top packages. You raise it $15 you should at least add more premiums and make them all HD. Hell throw in the Epix channels. Come on Stewart you don't have to always defend Dish man.

At least others on here are stumped by a $15 increase too. Not you though you. I'm not putting Dish down. I like others just don't get it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Based on the pricing, I think they also want to move people off of AT120+... that would leave less tiers and less confusion I think from customers.


Looking back there was a time where the gap between what is now AT120 and AT200 was $9 ... ten years ago AT120+ was created in the middle ... $4 less than AT200, $5 more than AT120. Over the past decade the gap between AT120 and AT200 has widened, becoming $15 in 2010. With the increasing price of RSNs the line probably belongs closer to being a little off AT200 instead of a little more than AT120.

BTW: AT250 over AT200 (with name changes) has remained a consistent $10 difference since 2004.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

It would be nice if I could just opt-out of the rsn's [ didn't realize until lately they are so expensive] and other sports channels I never watch, and keep the same 250 package at the current price.

Opting out isn't the same as charging more for a separate sports package in my thinking.

Something else I've wondered about, if the Showtime channels are the same price between both Direct and Dish, why doesn't Dish carry the same amount of showtime channels as Direct? Seems Dish is missing a couple. Isn't the "package" the same across the board?


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

tampa8 said:


> I am missing your point I think. How is that much different than a similar Dish package? It's nowhere near the channels of the Dish top package... And no RSN among many other sports.


I was responding to inazsully price of $85 bucks if you just get a couple of channels A La Carte which you can with the Big dish and pay alot less


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> It would be nice if I could just opt-out of the rsn's [ didn't realize until lately they are so expensive] and other sports channels I never watch, and keep the same 250 package at the current price.
> 
> Opting out isn't the same as charging more for a separate sports package in my thinking.
> 
> Something else I've wondered about, if the Showtime channels are the same price between both Direct and Dish, why doesn't Dish carry the same amount of showtime channels as Direct? Seems Dish is missing a couple. Isn't the "package" the same across the board?


Showtime has way less HD channels than HBO & STARZ combind for the same price. Their movies suck.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ehilbert1 said:


> I'm just talking their top packages. You raise it $15 you should at least add more premiums and make them all HD. Hell throw in the Epix channels. Come on Stewart you don't have to always defend Dish man.
> 
> At least others on here are stumped by a $15 increase too. Not you though you. I'm not putting Dish down. I like others just don't get it.


I'm not "defending" it... just attempting to explain it... and to be fair, the old argument of "raising prices didn't give me new channels" doesn't really wash anyway.

Lots of things go up in price without added value. Gasoline has gone up in price, yet my car still uses the same amount... grocery prices go up and sometimes the ounces in the package go down at the same time!

So yeah, it would be nice to pay more and get more... I think we all agree on that! But it isn't a realistic expectation no matter what the product.

Also the reverse is NEVER asked for by consumers... by which I mean...

When Dish adds some new channels, they typically do not immediately increase the package prices. IF the argument is "they raised the price, where are my extra channels" then the counter to that is "they added some new channels where is my price increase"...

And I personally don't want to encourage that correlation so that Dish does increase cost immediately whenever they add a new channel to the lineup.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Showtime has way less HD channels than HBO & STARZ combind for the same price. Their movies suck.


Showtime only has one movie studio deal. They are about original programming. Dexter, Weeds, Homeland, etc.

As far as HD channels, pretty close to the same. Remember Movie Channel is part of Showtime as is FLIX.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> Showtime only has one movie studio deal. They are about original programming. Dexter, Weeds, Homeland, etc.
> 
> As far as HD channels, pretty close to the same. Remember Movie Channel is part of Showtime as is FLIX.


I know. Happy New Year sir.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Check out the Directv thread, they just published similar prices increases. 
Cable and SAT are both getting them this year as the channels raised there prices.


----------



## demsd (Oct 14, 2010)

WebTraveler said:


> The 120 plus has a $10 increase? Wow. $49.99 to $59.99. That's a 20% increase. Something big is in there that is driving that number.


Ya. A $700M loss to Voom. 



MadScientist said:


> I for one won't do either if this happens! I am at my breaking point; being with dish for 14+ years I am just tired of all of this! Sorry for the vent!!


I hear you. Pay TV is getting to expensive considering what you get anymore - repeat programing & "reality" TV.



Inkosaurus said:


> If more people keep switching to OTA+Amazon/Netflix the only companies that will get the point are Amazon and Netflix and will increase there prices accordingly.


Would still be cheaper than pay TV - hundreds per year compared to hundreds per month.



sregener said:


> How much of this goes to AMC/Rainbow?


In the last 2 years, Dish has payed out $1.2B to TiVo & Voom. I find it hard to believe that price increases has anything [or very little] to do with programming costs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

demsd said:


> In the last 2 years, Dish has payed out $1.2B to TiVo & Voom. I find it hard to believe that price increases has anything [or very little] to do with programming costs.


Ok, I'll play... IF the only reason for Dish increasing is lawsuits... then why, pray tell, is DirecTV who didn't lose any lawsuits raising fees too?

(Hint: Answer is that your speculation is incorrect)


----------



## demsd (Oct 14, 2010)

DoyleS said:


> It would seem Dish would want to do something about the slow DVD service either by improving their streaming interface and selection or improving the DVD turnaround and availability.


Charlie has the attention span of a 2-year-old with all of his toys out of his toy box.


----------



## demsd (Oct 14, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Ok, I'll play... IF the only reason for Dish increasing is lawsuits...


Dyslexic? 

What I said was *I find it hard to believe that price increases has anything [or very little] to do with programming costs*. The lawsuits are not the ONLY reason.

Why, pray tell, would Dish be the only corporation that does not pass its losses onto the consumer? Or is it that you honestly believe the AEP programming costs [ALONE] have actually increased $180/year/subscriber?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The price increases are not specific to the channels in each programming package.

AEP was underpriced (fighting to stay at then near the $100 price poing) ... this increase puts AEP at the same price DirecTV charged for Premier this year - until DirecTV raises the price of Premier by $5 in February (plus an additional $2 RSN fee in markets with multiple RSNs). Package prices are set where the market will bear.

AT120+ is a bad package to pick on if you are blaming lawsuits for specific price increases. There is nothing lawsuit related in AT120+ and the packages on both sides are going up only $5. What AT120+ does reflect is the never ending price increases demanded by RSNs (note again DirecTV's new $2 extra fee for multiple RSN markets). And while I do not believe RSNs represent $10 of the $15 price difference between AT120 and AT200, DISH has moved the price point to where they believe people will pay what is asked ... or pay $5 more and get DISH's most popular package, AT200.

A little extra in 2011 plus a little extra in 2013 and no price increase for 2012. Look at the big picture not the headline ... and also look at the credits DISH is providing for the two hardest hit packages, AT120+ and AEP. It is not as bad as it seems.


----------



## demsd (Oct 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> The price increases are not specific to the channels in each programming package.


So that suggests that programming costs for all channels have risen and the increase only reflects the price necessary to offset that increase?



James Long said:


> AEP was underpriced (fighting to stay at then near the $100 price poing) ... this increase puts AEP at the same price DirecTV charged for Premier this year.


Then it has nothing to do with programming Costs, but the price at which DTV charges for a similar packages.



James Long said:


> AT120+ is a bad package to pick on if you are blaming lawsuits for specific price increases. There is nothing lawsuit related in AT120+ and the packages on both sides are going up only $5.


AMC is, and the AT120+ went up $10.



James Long said:


> Look at the big picture not the headline


I am, which is why I can see a 700M loss in 2012 as one reason for price increases.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The cost increase of RSNs dwarfs the cost increase of AMC.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

demsd said:


> So that suggests that programming costs for all channels have risen and the increase only reflects the price necessary to offset that increase?


To oversimplify it, yes. Programming is not the only cost that DISH pays out, but it is a major portion of the bills DISH pays.



> Then it has nothing to do with programming Costs, but the price at which DTV charges for a similar packages.


No ... but the price the market will bear is important. DISH sells itself as the low(er) price carrier. They need to stay at a lower price than their major competitors.



> AMC is, and the AT120+ went up $10.


AMC is in AT120 and AT120 only went up $5. Don't gloss over the facts.



> I am, which is why I can see a 700M loss in 2012 as one reason for price increases.


In the first three quarters of 2012 DISH is up (profitable) by $428 million. If they equal the worst fourth quarter since 2005 they will still post a profit of over $580 million for the year. Sure, they have had better years ... $608 million in 2006, $636 million in 2009, $756 million in 2007, $903 million in 2008, $985 million in 2010 ... I do not expect 4Q 2012 to be enough to beat 2011, but 2011 was not a typical year. It was the most profitable year in DISH history. 2012 will turn out fine. Another profitable year.

The big picture is more than one year.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> In the last 2 years, Dish has payed out $1.2B to TiVo & Voom. I find it hard to believe that price increases has anything [or very little] to do with programming costs.


Imagine how much they saved by not paying for Voom for all those years though 
It evens out pretty close to what they ended up paying Rainbow over all in the end, I agree with the TiVo point but I definitely have to disagree with the Rainbow part, imo Dish came out on top of that battle.
Got the channels back, paid a little over what they saved in the long run and also got all of that extra spectrum.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

demsd said:


> I am, which is why I can see a 700M loss in 2012 as one reason for price increases.


It is incorrect to post the Rainbow/Voom settlement as a loss. Dish received valuable mobile frequency spectrum from Rainbow for that $700M. Now that is an investment that has yet to pay any dividends, but it isn't a loss anymore than a company buying 10,000 new computers for their data center is a loss.

I think your complaints are somewhat ill-founded. DirecTV announced similar price increases and also announced that their programming costs are rising higher than their price increase. Dish remains cheaper than DirecTV. Of course, all DirecTV customers are paying every month for NFL Sunday Ticket exclusivity costs...


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't know what all the excitement is with AEP. My $150 bill with AEP and Hoppers and Joeys will go up a bit over 3% in February. That's after dropping when I converted from 722/622/211. 18 months is a long way off.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Dish should just make the RSNs an add on for any package.


----------



## ls1dreams (Dec 30, 2012)

Makes me wonder if I should keep the 200 plan at the current rate rather than dropping to the 120 to save money.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

HDlover said:


> Dish should just make the RSNs an add on for any package.


+1

Still didn't get any input as to why the showtime channel line up is different for Dish and Direct, while the price is the same. Isn't a "premium" line up standard?


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"satcrazy" said:


> +1
> 
> Still didn't get any input as to why the showtime channel line up is different for Dish and Direct, while the price is the same. Isn't a "premium" line up standard?


The same could be said for Cinemax.


----------

